# no start, please help



## mojo2278 (Apr 18, 2006)

i have a 94 altima that is not starting.... i checked ecu for trouble codes and it gave none.... the car has good fuel pressure and is getting spark.... the only thing that bothers me is the security light keeps blinking on the dash, would that cause it to not start? if you put spray air filter with gasoline it will run off the fumes as long as it has some.... any ideas?


----------



## LONDONDERRY (May 19, 2004)

mojo2278 said:


> i have a 94 altima that is not starting.... i checked ecu for trouble codes and it gave none.... the car has good fuel pressure and is getting spark.... the only thing that bothers me is the security light keeps blinking on the dash, would that cause it to not start? if you put spray air filter with gasoline it will run off the fumes as long as it has some.... any ideas?



Sounds like your secruity system is causing the problem. I would see about disabling it and then try strarting your. I don't have a security systems so search on this forum about. 

I hope your kidding about spraying the airfilter with gas and thinking it can run..


----------



## mojo2278 (Apr 18, 2006)

actually, not kidding about gas on filter, I did not want to use ether, so putting gas on the filter allows the engine to draw gas vapor into intake and engine will start.... it is a quick way to make sure that it will start and run (something i was not sure about since i bought car not running)


----------



## Darktide (Jul 29, 2004)

Sadly I have to disagree Londonderry, on my 2000 SE the security always blinks unless i'm driving. When you put a bad key in and try to start the car it'll go solid and you won't be able to drive. And if you shot ether down the intake tube (a more combustable liquid) it WILL start. And gas on the air filter will also work. It may be crazy but thats how I brought my first 1981 Camaro back to life after 9 years of dormancy

On the other hand Mojo, take off your distributor cap and check under the rotor for oil. If you have oil in the distributor it is probably covering a sensor for timing. Its something to check. After that I'd see if the plugs and wires are ok. I wish you the best of luck, keep us posted.

Darktide


----------



## mojo2278 (Apr 18, 2006)

My car does not have the transponder key, so its not that....thank you for the advice though. I believe it has to do with the fact that if I try to lock the driver's door it does not lock all the doors as it should.... I checked on ALLDATA for the antitheft sensor locations, they are
under hood
trunk
each door
door locks and so on
.... so I assume by my locking the door and it not sensing the rest of the doors it is throwing a security code of some sort, now its a matter of trying to either disable system or fix the problem.

On the other hand, I read about the oil in distributor problem, if that happened I would not be getting spark, right? Or would it be possible to get spark and no injector signal, b/c I put a noid light on the injector pigtail and am getting no pulse (which is consistant with it starting only with combustible substance in intake tract)


----------



## 93altimaSE (May 7, 2006)

Regarding the oil leaking into distributor, Just simply take of your distributor cap (don't disconnect the plug wires) and check for signs of oil contamination. If it appears to dry than thats not your problem. You say you don't have an injector pulse than that most definetly is your problem. Where did you check your fuel pressure at, there should be a shrader valave on the fuel rail. Your injector signal is computer controled and if thats not operating correclty your computer chould be thowing codes, if not I'd check for good grounds and power signals to the pigtails, this is where you would really need a wiring diagram, let me know if you need one.


----------



## mojo2278 (Apr 18, 2006)

i checked the ECU for trouble codes and got none.... i even bought another ECU just in case, no luck. The red light is coming on as an indication that the ECU is working (as manual says to check).... I pulled distributor cap off and did not see signs of oil contamination in the cap and no for sure signs of oil beyond that.... would the slightest amount cause this problem? again, I am not getting injector pulse, no matter the computer that I put in the car, the security light blinks whenever I have the door open, even though I lock and unlock the car from the outside.


----------



## Darktide (Jul 29, 2004)

the blinking means nothing more than the security function being enabled... its when it goes solid red that the security function has been tripped and your car will not start (by the way, its mostly just not having a key with a chip in it that will cause the security light to go solid). So its not that. 

If there is going to be oil there will most likely be plenty and if its just a little I doubt it'll affect anything... after that... I have no idea. Good luck and sorry I couldn't be any more help  

Darktide


----------



## 93altimaSE (May 7, 2006)

You need to concentrate on the injector pulse problem. If your not getting injector pulse than something is telling tham not to fire. You need a wiring diagram to check the wires going from you're ecu to the injector connectors. Start by checking the signal from the ecu, at the injector pin, you'll need a dmm (digital multi meter) or a test light to do this. If you have a signal from the ecu than go to the injector connectors, which if you hooked a noid light up correctly than you had no signal. The only other thing I can think of is your ecu isn't getting a siganl from your ignition, so check the ignition pin to make sure. Either way you need a wiring diagram to understand how this system works. Haynes manuals don't really get into detail on wiring diagrams, a dealer or even a chilton's manual should help you.


----------



## mojo2278 (Apr 18, 2006)

does anyone have wiring diagrams that can help me with my ecu pinout? where is injector signal located on wiring harness at ecu? i have DMM and can check any of it, i just have not found diagrams i can work off of (i am used to Toyota diagrams and they are way more helpful and specific)


----------



## jserrano (Oct 27, 2004)




----------



## mojo2278 (Apr 18, 2006)

the ecu and distributor were both tested in another vehicle and found to be good, could it possibly be the MAF?


----------



## mojo2278 (Apr 18, 2006)

car also has 40psi pressure before entering rail, i just put another noid light on it and still no pulse, can anyone tell me where the injector resistors are?


----------

